# 2006 Tomy Thomas Train Ultimate Train Set 161 pieces



## bsoxman (Oct 30, 2017)

Tomy company suggested I reach out to this forum - the instructions for our 2006 Tomy Thomas Train Ulimate Train Set have been damaged. They no longer have parts or instructions, they discontinued producing them in 2007. Was hoping someone here had a copy of the instructions. TIA!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome bsoxman!

Appreciate the nod from Tomy, too! :thumbsup:

Now, we need someone to come through for you.....

I didnt find the instructions but here is an assemblied layout and the back of the box from ebay. If you can save the photo to your device at least you have a reference to how it should look.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Thomas-Fri...976209?hash=item4b2ad25b51:g:7rcAAOSwKclZ3pd4


:lurk5:


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

Found this, don't know if it helps.


----------

